# Game 60: Celtics (24-35) at Wizards (30-28)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

at 

The Boston Celtics play the Washington Wizards at the MCI Center in Washington D.C. on Tuesday, March 7th, 2006. The game will be at 7:00 EST and will be televised by 







.

The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Toronto Raptors







, *L*, 105-111 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Washington Wizards' last game was against the Sacramento Kings







, *W*, 117-107* (*boxscore*)*.

 The Boston Celtics' last game against the Washington Wizards







was on January 25th, 2006, *L*, 89-87* (*boxscore*)*. The Celtics lost at the hands of Gilbert Arenas' two free-throws with *1.7* seconds left.

 The Boston Celtics' previous last game against the Washington Wizards







was on January 7th, 2006, *L*, 103-102* (*boxscore*)*. The Celtics lost as Gilbert Arenas hit two free-throws with *3.5* seconds left.

The Washington Wizards have somewhat disappointed this season with a record of 30-28 through the first 58 games of the season. Expectations were high for this team in the off-season even with the loss of Larry Hughes (to Cleveland Cavaliers through free agency) and Kwame Brown (to Los Angeles Lakers in exchange for Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins). The Wizards, while not performing terribly, have yet to met these expectations. Led by Gilbert Arenas, their explosive and exciting point guard, the Wizards have a decent starting lineup. Starting off with Arenas, who is a terrific scoring point guard who can efficiently hit volume jumpers and also dribble-penetrate with the best of them, the Wizards can score. At the shooting guard position, Caron Butler starts. Butler has always reminded me of a Paul Pierce-lite player. He can shoot and draw fouls from penetrating. Jared Jeffries is a 6'10" small forward who uses his extraordinary height advantage to rebound and block shots. At the power forward position is perhaps the Wizards second best player in Antawn Jamison. Jamison is also a very good scorer and he is versatile as he can play either a post game or a face-up game. Brendan Haywood, their starting center, is a decent rebounder and post defender who is excellent rotating to the weak-side to block and stop dribble-penetration.

 The Wizards are 2-3 in thier last five games and the Celtics are 3-2 in their last five games. The Wizards are 21-10 at homeand the Celtics are 7-22 away. The Wizards score 101 points per game and give up 99 points per game while the Celtics score 98.2 points per game and give up 99.9 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:













*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes








Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Washington Wizards Forum Game Thread** !*


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Arenas will score 40 at least and Pierce will right there with him.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jarred Jeffries is out with a left calf strain. Awvee Storey or Donell Taylor will probably start in his place.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

This game better not add to my already incredibly bad mood...


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> This game better not add to my already incredibly bad mood...


Or the Celtic's loss column.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally's playing well, shooting a perfect 4-4 from the field yet a dismal 0-2 from the line.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ryan Gomes is amazing. Thirteen points and four rebounds in twelve minutes.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> This game better not add to my already incredibly bad mood...


What will upset you more - a win or a loss?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Brian Scalabrine = Matt Bonner minus the basketball skill


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It sounds funny when you say "dismal" from the line when he's only had two FTA's.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perhaps I should've inserted a smiley. I'm not faulting Wally at all. His performance through eight minutes was great. He can afford to miss ten free-throws if he hits all of his shots (translating to about sixteen a game).

A little defensive of you, in my opinon.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Brian Scalabrine = Matt Bonner minus the basketball skill


At nearly twice the price.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ryan Gomes is _the_ steal of the draft.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why are we playing the Wizards again?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Goodness...did I just see Veal attempt a spin move? (Resulting in a turnover and him fouling the Wizard?)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why are the Wizards wearing Soccer jerseys?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Al is limping out there. This season's a wash. Al's out, Perk's out, the bums are actually playing. Sigh.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Why are the Wizards wearing Soccer jerseys?


The Bullets original uniforms were one of the best of all-time, in my opinion. These jerseys are horrid.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great tip by Raef. Celtics down two -- 1:30 left.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a possession. Daniels dishes it off to Jaminson or Haywood and LaFrentz blocks them and retrieves the ball. Pierce gets the ball and dishes it to Gomes underneath who is blocked but he gets the ball back and puts it up but misses. A Wizard gets the ball and then Orien Greene steals it and Boston calls timeout.

LaFrentz has been huge this last two minutes.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone notice the clock get stuck while the game was in action for like 5 seconds? Hope they realize that and correct it, that could have a huge impact on the game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Deja vu times two?

Wizards the ball with ten seconds left. My bet? Arenas drives to his left and is fouled by Raef LaFrentz and hits one of two from the line with one second left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef! Two or three huge rebounds, two huge FT's, and a huge block. Like Prim said, the guy has been huge.

Go C's!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great defense by Pierce forcing a timeout.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ot!!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry, I am a little excited. Man, this has been a great game and the C's have shown some serious heart to come back and force overtime like that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Deja vu times two?
> 
> Wizards the ball with ten seconds left. My bet? Arenas drives to his left and is fouled by Raef LaFrentz and hits one of two from the line with one second left.


Times THREE? lol.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm glad I was wrong. Overtime is good. Pretty much guarantees my vBookie victory.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Times THREE? lol.


No, times two. Deja vu implies that it has already happened. Deja vu times two means it has already happened twice before. I think...

Great tip by Wally and great find by Orien for a great layup by Gomes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene makes some nice plays but he also commits the worst passing turnovers, which are killing the Celtics (27 total).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Celtics are the 2nd most entertaining team in the NBA. Ryan Gomes is a player. I mean this guy is just terrific.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce = clutch


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Arenas hits a two meaning the Celtics will have four or so seconds to get the ball into Pierce's hands, who will undoubtedly dribble penetrate and "flop" for a foul, which he will get. Pierce has to make his free throws here.

14.3 seconds left; down one. Timeout.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh My God


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Way to go Paul!

Nice win C's!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

that was sooooo :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead: 

that was such a nice buzzer shot... WOW!!! :eek8: :eek8: 

:twave: :lucky: :worship:lol at pierce popping his jersey:worship:


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

sum1 record the video?? make a link


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

so glad I put gomes in my fantasy lineup, Gomes is awesome, gomes is better than jefferson


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow...what a game, it was soooooo good that my computer froze. Pierce = not human. Two CLUTCH shots, unbelievable.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

wow...my reaction during the last 10 seconds:

10

9

8

"uhh paul you better start doing something"


7

6

5

"uhh PAUL!"


4

3


"WTF double team you cant even get a shot off"

2

"ughhh...CLANK"


1


"AHHHHHHH GREAT SHOT PAUL!"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> wow...my reaction during the last 10 seconds:
> 
> 10
> 
> ...



Haha, same here.

"WTF ARE YOU DOING?".....*Swish* "Oh that...ok..."


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

you cant always be lucky. he better pass it next time, he'll miss it 9 out of 10 times


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What do you guys think of Pierce showing pride by showcasing the words "Boston" and "Celtics" in the last few games?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> you cant always be lucky. he better pass it next time, he'll miss it 9 out of 10 times




yea ur right...there was no skill in that shot at all...paul pierce WILL miss a game winning shot 90% of the time 


next time he should pass to orien greene to take the game winner


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> yea ur right...there was no skill in that shot at all...paul pierce WILL miss a game winning shot 90% of the time


It is actually true


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> It is actually true




youre right....youre right...youre always right


of course paul pierce will miss a jumper 90% of the time...i completely agree with you...really


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

He means he would miss THAT shot 90% of the time and I agree with him. I am glad he made it and the C's won but it was a bad play on PP's part.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> youre right....youre right...youre always right
> 
> 
> of course paul pierce will miss a jumper 90% of the time...i completely agree with you...really


I was reffering to that specific shot, but to let you have your moment i will just end this


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Anima said:


> He means he would miss THAT shot 90% of the time and I agree with him. I am glad he made it and the C's won but it was a bad play on PP's part.



i dont think paul pierce misses ANY shot within 35 feet 9 out of 10 times...



and dwest its easy to say that pierce should have passed the ball but look at the tape...who in the hell could he have passed it too with that amount of time on the clock...as doc said the play was iso for pierce...noone else on the team was moving...its not like he took a fadeaway with wally standing wide open 3 feet from him...there was no other play..."he should have passed it" is ridiculous


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I am glad he made it and the C's won but it was a bad play on PP's part.


No, a bad decision would be palming off the responsibility of hitting a gamewinning shot to a lesser player. Who are you kidding? Pierce has hit more twisting, spinning, off balance, hand in his face gamewinners in his career than the rest of the team has hit, wide open, combined. Get outta here with that "best player taking a difficult gamewinning shot is bad" garbage. If he passes it off and the player misses it, you'd be whining about how he wasn't assertive enough.

Besides, Pierce was in the zone. After that three you just knew the next shot was splashing.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Right, and if he missed you would be saying.... What? How bad of a play it was and wondering why the hell he shot it, right?

It was bad play and he's lucky it went in.

And #1, it's always a freaking iso for Paul. If Doc ever wants to be considers a good coach he needs to learn how to draw up plays at the end of a game. Not just give it to Paul and tell him to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> What? How bad of a play it was and wondering why the hell he shot it, right?


No, we'd be saying Pierce missed it, and that's that. Nobody here would complain about how Pierce forced the issue because he would just be doing what star players do (well, except maybe Dwest, but he doesn't count as a _real_ poster). We'd be talking about how an iso was drawn up for Pierce, as it often is in these situations, and how he took a tough shot and missed it.



> It was bad play and he's lucky it went in.


Maybe it was a bad play, but criticizing him for taking the shot is outlandish. I'd rather have Pierce quadruple teamed taking that shot than Wally, say, rushing an open J as time expirers. P's built a rep as one of the most clutch players in the NBA, and you don't make big time shots if you only give what the defense allows pass the ball to somebody who has nowhere near the chance of making the shot that you do, even if they're open. Bottom line, nobody but Pierce should be taking that shot, even if he's doubled. Imagine if big-time clutch players passed the ball everytime the going got tough during crunchtime.



> And #1, it's always a freaking iso for Paul. If Doc ever wants to be considers a good coach he needs to learn how to draw up plays at the end of a game. Not just give it to Paul and tell him to figure out what to do with it.


Actually, last year P hit some winners running through single, double, triple picks, not solely on iso's. So no, it isn't always an iso for Pierce.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> A little defensive of you, in my opinon.


I was just messing around, actually...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Pierce was simply amazing for you guys. Saw the highlights and that shot was incredible. Congratulations on the win. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow what a great game...









Third time's a charm: The Celtics lost two games to Washington this season by a total of three points before returning the favor on Tuesday. 

Paul Pierce hit a jumper from the left corner as time expired Tuesday, giving the Celtics a 116-115 overtime win in Washington. Boston trailed by 13 in the fourth quarter before rallying to force overtime. Pierce finished with a team-high 31 points. Rookie Ryan Gomes added a season-high 27 points, nine rebounds and five assists. Wally Szczerbiak chipped in 23 points of his own. Delonte West sat out with a strained right groin. 
>Video Highlights


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Ryan Gomes is _the_ steal of the draft.


...thanks Danny.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

For all those who still are looking for negatives in this current Celtics team you should have at least seen _some _ fantastic things last night.

Among others - this TEAM does-not-give-up!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey how about someone putting me in the Gomes fanclub. I love that kid.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

HKF said:


> Hey how about someone putting me in the Gomes fanclub. I love that kid.



ask and you shall recieve


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

Just found this at some other site. http://nbasource.blogspot.com/

This just makes Pierce's shot even sweeter. Wonder if the league is going to catch this one though. Didn't notice till now.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Picture looks doctored.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> Oh My God


was that a nasty-*** shot or what?! DAMN! :cheers:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> i dont think paul pierce misses ANY shot within 35 feet 9 out of 10 times...


Guarded the way he was with the circumstances?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Guarded the way he was with the circumstances?




yes...



and as i said before which you conveniently didnt comment on...he had nobody to pass it to...so he should have taken that shot 10 out of 10 times


----------

